# Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt aus!



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

Redaktionell







*Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt aus!​**Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Wie man über Dorsch-Quoten und Klimawandel berichten kann - oder eben nicht (richtig)...​*
Ich werde hier nichts erzählen von Lügenpresse, nichts davon, wie spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie und deren willfährige parlamentarische Helfer, die GRÜNEN, auch aus eigentlich guten Nachrichten versuchen, Panik zu machen, nicht, wie sich "Wissenschaft" von Schützern, Politik und Behörden ohne Klarstellungen einspannen lässt, nichts von alledem.

Hier nur ein paar Fakten.

Dazu dann Veröffentlichungen aus Medien.

Und dann bitte selber Meinung bilden.

Dass der Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee mehr als gelitten hatte, ist gerade ja uns Anglern mehr als bekannt. Gab es früher noch z. B. von Cuxhaven und Büsum ausfahrende Angelkutter, die auf Kabeljau/Dorsch in die deutsche Bucht fuhren, ist die Zeit lange vorbei.

Als es noch richtig Kabeljau gab, wurde z. B. der Elterntierbestand für 1967 mit 252.000 Tonnen ermittelt.

Der Tiefstand wurde 2006 erreicht, mit nur noch 44.000 Tonnen!

In den letzten Jahren seit 2006 - interessanterweise zusammenfallend mit der sich schnell erwärmenden Nordsee (Klimawandel, 1,67 Grad im Mittel in der Nordsee, 0,74 Grad weltweit in den Meeren) - hat sich nun bis heute der Bestand des Kabeljaus auf ca. 168.000 Tonnen fast vervierfacht!

Für 2019 erwartet ICES eine weitere Steigerung auf 215.000 Tonnen, also fast eine Verfünffachung. 

Interessant dabei, dass die EU den Kabeljau deutlich stärker quotieren will als Norwegen. 

Wo mehr Kabeljau/Dorsch schwimmt ist bekannt.

http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/teaser_pressemitteilung2.html


			
				DFV schrieb:
			
		

> _Da die fischereiliche Sterblichkeit nach Ansatz des höchstmöglichen Dauerertrages (MSY - maximum sustainable yield) im Moment immer noch etwas zu hoch ist, empfiehlt der ICES eine leichte Absenkung der Gesamtfangmenge (TAC – Total Allowable Catch) um 12,2 % auf 59.888 Tonnen.
> Nach der EU-Norwegen-Management-Strategie wäre aber auch eine TAC-Anhebung um 9,3 Prozent auf 74.748 Tonnen denkbar.
> Norwegen und die EU haben in manchen Fällen unterschiedliche Auffassungen über nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung._



Wenn sich ein Bestand in gut 10 Jahren vervierfacht, und die Verfünffachung ansteht, sind das doch eigentlich gute Nachrichten, oder?

Trotz massiver Erwärmung der Nordsee, die ja dem Kabeljau massiv schaden soll.

Hier nun interessante Artikel und Zitate zu dem Thema, das zeigt, was daraus spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie, Politik und schützergeprägte Medien machen:

*(Nur zur Erinnerung: In den letzten 10 Jahren hat sich der Kabeljaubestand der Nordsee vervierfacht und soll sich in den nächsten 2 Jahren noch verfünffachen!!*

Dazu aus dem Spiegel:
*Nordsee erwärmt sich doppelt so schnell wie Ozeane*
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...see-1-67-grad-waermer-als-1965-a-1166932.html



> _Die Nordsee erwärmt sich nach Angaben des Bundesumweltministeriums doppelt so schnell wie die Ozeane. Während deren Temperatur in den vergangenen 45 Jahren im Mittel um 0,74 Grad gestiegen sei, waren es in der Nordsee 1,67 Grad, *heißt es in einer Antwort des Ministeriums auf eine Anfrage der Grünen.*
> ........
> *Als Beispiel wird der Kabeljau genannt, dem durch den Temperaturanstieg die Beute abhanden kommt.* Es sei zu befürchten, "dass der vom Menschen verursachte Klimawandel die Umwelt derart schnell verändert, dass auch derzeit etablierte Arten sich nicht schnell genug anpassen können.
> 
> _




Das Abendblatt erwähnt wenigstens noch die 44.000 Tonnen aus 2006, womit sich der Bestand ja bis heute massiv erholt hat (was verschwiegen wird) und redet zuerst von "Abnahme" auf 168.000 Tonnen!
https://www.abendblatt.de/region/article211753381/Nordsee-hat-Rekord-Fischbestaende.html



> _Der Bestand des Nordsee-Kabeljaus, auch Dorsch genannt, *hat nach Angaben des Fischereiverbands allerdings seit 1967 von 252.000 Tonnen auf derzeit 168.000 Tonnen abgenommen.* Es müsse aber auch berücksichtigt werden, dass der Kabeljau-Bestand im Jahr 2006 lediglich 44.000 Tonnen betragen habe._



Noch derber wird es bei der Nordwest-Zeitung dargestellt. 
Da ist nicht mehr die Rede von einer Vervierfachung des Bestandes der letzten 10 Jahre, sondern "nur" eine ABNAHME auf 168.000 Tonnen!

https://www.nwzonline.de/wirtschaft/hamburg-emden-rekorde_a_32,0,3029488682.html



> _Der Bestand des Nordsee-Kabeljaus hat nach Angaben des Fischereiverbandes allerdin*gs seit 1967 von 252 000 Tonnen auf derzeit 168 000 Tonnen abgenommen.*_



*Nochmal zur Kenntnisnahme der Fakten:*
Nach einem Tiefstand 2006 hat sich der Bestand an Kabeljau bis 2016 in der Nordsee fast vervierfacht und damit erstmals wieder eine Bestandsgröße erreicht, die über dem Schwellenwert für den höchstmöglichen, nachhaltigen Dauerertrag liegt, eine weitere Erholung des Bestandes auf eine Verfünffachung ist prognostiziert
-------------------------------------------​(Und das von der weder fischerei- noch anglerfreundlichen ICES-Wissenschaft!)

Zum Thema noch die entsprechenden Meldungen des Deutschen Fischerei-Verbandes:
http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/teaser_pressemitteilung2.html

http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/downloads/Pressemitteilung_29.08.2017.pdf

Thomas Finkbeiner


PS:
Zufällige Ähnlichkeit der Panikmache und Berichterstattung beim Thema Dorsch in der Ostsee, Bestand Westdorsch in ICES 22 - 24, Baglimit und Einschränkung der Angler sind nicht von mir gewollt, sondern leider Fakt.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*

Hallo,

das ist genau das, was mir seit über zehn Jahren schon auffällt.
Da wird mit der Klimaerwärmung/änderung (welche ja seit Jahrmilliarden vorhanden ist) versucht Panik zu erzeugen. Erst dieser Tage wieder mit der Nordseeerwärmung und den dadurch verursachten verheerenden Auswirkung auf den Dorsch/Kabeljaubestand. Und nun das. Passt genau ins Bild, genauso wie die wirklich schlimmen Wirbelstürme momentan.
Nur, die schlimmsten Stürme gab es weltweit  in den 1980ern, seitdem haben die Stürme ebenso weltweit abgenommen. War in der Sendung Planet Wissen vor etwa einem Jahr ein Thema.
Das Gedöns um den aufzuhaltenden Klimawandel, welcher natürlich niemals aufzuhalten ist, ist nur dazu da, um die Bevölkerung zu verdummen und  viel Geld damit zu machen. Alles Verarsche.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*

Mir gehts in der Sache aber um den Fischbestand und wie da seitens Schützer, Politik und Medien Panik gemacht wird!

*TROTZ einer REALEN VERVIERFACHUNG des Bestandes in den letzten 10 Jahren* auf eine Bestandsgröße, die über dem Schwellenwert für den höchstmöglichen, nachhaltigen Dauerertrag liegt, eine weitere Erholung des Bestandes auf eine Verfünffachung ist schon prognostiziert...

Für die eigentliche Klimadiskussionen selber (da war nur der Spiegelartikel der Aufhänger mit der Nachfrage der GRÜNEN (uuups, GRÜNE.. wunderts jemand?) gibts sicher geeignetere Foren ...


----------



## saza (10. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt *

Ist doch erstmal eine gute Nachricht. Wenn sich der Bestand auch weiterhin erholen sollte, hätten die Angler gute Argumente auf ihrer Seite. Mich persönlich freuen solche Nachrichten diebisch. 
Im Umkehrschluss bedeutet das aber auch, dass die Mechanismen zum Bestandsschutz greifen. 
Und das werden ohne Zweifel alle für sich proklamieren.


----------



## niersfischer93 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*

Da hat sich wohl einer der Journalisten selbst mal die Rute geschnappt und nach dem ersten Schneidertag gesagt: "Da kann nicht viel Dorsch drin sein"|kopfkrat. Die Fakten werden halt immer so ausgelegt, wie man es haben möchte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*



niersfischer93 schrieb:


> Die Fakten werden halt immer so ausgelegt, wie man es haben möchte.


Das kennen wir ja auch aus der Ostsee, nicht nur wie hier im Thema von der Nordsee. 

Wo Schützer/Politik/Wissenschaft behauptet, Baglimit für Angler würde wirken, man sehen könne am starken 2016er Jahrgang - dass das Baglimit erst 2017 kam - nun ja, Kollateralverschreiben oder so..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Und die Regierung?*
> 
> Ob trotz oder wider besseren Wissens hier seitens der Regierung in der Antwort auf Frage 12 behauptet wird, Angler würden einen Beitrag zur Erhaltung des Dorsches leisten, was man daran sehe, dass die Maßnahmen bereits wirken würden (lächerlich, da die jetzt aufkommenden Fische bereits VOR den erst seit diesem Jahr geltenden Maßnahmen da waren!), kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Borsti78 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*

Hey,
Also meiner Meinung nach kann noch soviel Dorsch in Ost- und Nordsee kommen und sich vermehren,Was mich natürlich sehr freut,Aber da wird sich in meinen Augen an dem momentanen Baglimit für uns Angler nichts ändern.
Da ich denke dass unser Staat mehr verdient wenn er die Quote wieder für die Fischer hochsetzt und damit mehr Steuern etc einnimmt als er an uns Anglern verdient.Wir Angler sind nicht so kontrollierbar wie so eine fahrende Fischfangfabrik die man nach Tonnen abrechnen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt *

Darum gehts doch hier nicht:
Hier gehts drum, wie Politik/Medien/Schützer/Wissenschaft einen sich rasant und enorm erholenden Bestand an den Rand der Ausrottung schreiben.

Um die politische und mediale Panikmache!


----------



## Tate (10. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt *

Auch wenn es jetzt politisch wird aber ist es nicht Tatsache das mit Angst( Klima,Terror etc.)und gesellschaftlicher Spaltung (Ost-West, Tierschutz etc.) ein Volk viel leichter zu regieren/manipulieren ist?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*



Tate schrieb:


> Auch wenn es jetzt politisch


(angel)politisch wäre nicht das Problem - mit allgemeiner Politik ist ab hier Schluss laut unser Regeln.
Keine Bitte, Anweisung.

Danke.


----------



## Purist (10. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt *

Wie weit wurden die Bestände durch die EU vor und seit 2006 reguliert?

Vor ein paar Tagen gab's doch erst die Meldung mit insgesamt gestiegenen Fischbeständen in der Nordsee, so z.B. auch Plattfisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*

Seit Jahrzehnten - die Fischerei in der Nordsee gehört zu den ersten EU-regulierten.

Aber:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Darum gehts doch hier nicht:
> *Hier gehts drum, wie Politik/Medien/Schützer/Wissenschaft einen sich rasant und enorm erholenden Bestand an den Rand der Ausrottung schreiben*.
> 
> Um die politische und mediale Panikmache!


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*



Purist schrieb:


> Wie weit wurden die Bestände durch die EU vor und seit 2006 reguliert?
> 
> Vor ein paar Tagen gab's doch erst die Meldung mit insgesamt gestiegenen Fischbeständen in der Nordsee, so z.B. auch Plattfisch.



Meinst du den Bericht in Blinker Nr. 9 September 2017 "Es geht bergauf in der Nordsee"?
Ganz interessanter!


----------



## Purist (10. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Meinst du den Bericht in Blinker Nr. 9 September 2017 "Es geht bergauf in der Nordsee"?
> Ganz interessanter!



Nein, ich habe den vor 1-2 Wochen in einer norddeutschen Zeitung gelesen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*

Heute erst im Radio gehört, dass die Dorschbestände sich immer mehr rückläufig entwickeln in der Nordsee. Als Grund wurde der Klimawandel genannt...die Nordsee soll sich wohl stärker aufwärmen als andere Gewässer...


----------



## Eisbär14 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*

*"Leider hat sich auf Grund der Klimaerwärmung der Bestand an Naturzerschützenden Spendensammlenden Dummschwätzern verzehnfacht.*.."
Erzähle allen nur die Hälfte der Geschichte und mal es dann schwarz aus.

Solche Leute sollen doch endlichmal die volle Wahrheit schreiben.
Ich ,....darf nicht schreiben was ich darüber wirklich denke.........


----------



## Hering 58 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Darum gehts doch hier nicht:
> Hier gehts drum, wie Politik/Medien/Schützer/Wissenschaft einen sich rasant und enorm erholenden Bestand an den Rand der Ausrottung schreiben.
> 
> Um die politische und mediale Panikmache!



Die bescheixxen uns doch nur?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*



D1985 schrieb:


> Heute erst im Radio gehört, dass die Dorschbestände sich immer mehr rückläufig entwickeln in der Nordsee. Als Grund wurde der Klimawandel genannt...die Nordsee soll sich wohl stärker aufwärmen als andere Gewässer...


Das war der Grund diesen Artikels, das was ich zu dieser Anfrage von den GRÜNEN dazu im Spiegel gefunden (vorne verlinkt)  habe - und was eben sowohl durch Fakten wiederlegt wird, wie aber auch durch Medien weiter gepusht, obwohl der Bestand sich nicht nur vervierfachte, sondern nach Prognose weiter steigen soll..

Genau das kritisiere ich da ja..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (10. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt *

Gab es in der Nordsee eigentlich eine Fangbegrenzung oder gar ein Fangverbot für Angler?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist genau das, was mir seit über zehn Jahren schon auffällt.
> Da wird mit der Klimaerwärmung/änderung (welche ja seit Jahrmilliarden vorhanden ist) versucht Panik zu erzeugen. Erst dieser Tage wieder mit der Nordseeerwärmung und den dadurch verursachten verheerenden Auswirkung auf den Dorsch/Kabeljaubestand. Und nun das. Passt genau ins Bild, genauso wie die wirklich schlimmen Wirbelstürme momentan.
> ...



Genau das habe ich mich auch immer gefragt. Wieso glauben Leute das überhaupt ?

Wer das Wetter keine 2 Wochen vorhersagen kann, der wird das Klima nicht auf 1000 Jahre bestimmen.........


----------



## Lajos1 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich mich auch immer gefragt. Wieso glauben Leute das überhaupt ?
> 
> Wer das Wetter keine 2 Wochen vorhersagen kann, der wird das Klima nicht auf 1000 Jahre bestimmen.........



Hallo,

ja, das frage ich mich auch. Gut, Wetter und Klima sind zwei paar Stiefel, aber beides sind nichtlineare dynamische Systeme, bei beiden ist eine korrekte mathematische Modellbildung unmöglich. Oder mit anderen Worten: eine (längere) Vorhersage ist nicht möglich.
Ein seriöser Meterologe wird auch zugeben, dass es eine verläßliche Wetterprognose über mehr als sieben Tage nicht gibt. Oft passiert es ja, dass es nicht mal über drei Tage möglich ist.
Genauso verhält es sich mit dem Klima, niemand, aber wirklich niemand kann das Klima über zehn, zwanzig Jahre oder auch noch mehr vorhersagen.
Wie ich schon andererseits mal erwähnte: die größte Verarschung der Menschheit seit dem Ablasshandel vor 500 Jahren|gr:.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Herman Hummerich (10. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*

Tach Leude! 

Die Realität am Wasser sieht komplett anders aus!

90er Jahre noch Dorsche an der Mole in Hooksiel! 
5 Mann nebeneinander und alle die Tasche voll! Seitdem höchstens mal als Beifang beim Angeln auf Kliesche  und Wittling! Die letzten Jahre Maximal 2 Stück am Tag!
Rekord den ich erlebt habe war um 2005 rum 8 Stück mit 2 Mann! 

Naja vielleicht sollte ich mir n Boot kaufen um die da draußen anzufahren aber wenn man mal schaut was die Bootangler*(** Makrelenangeln Norddeich 2010) so fangen glaub ich an den erholten Bestand nicht!

Schönen Sonntach 

HH
*


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja, das frage ich mich auch. Gut, Wetter und Klima sind zwei paar Stiefel, aber beides sind nichtlineare dynamische Systeme, bei beiden ist eine korrekte mathematische Modellbildung unmöglich. Oder mit anderen Worten: eine (längere) Vorhersage ist nicht möglich.
> Ein seriöser Meterologe wird auch zugeben, dass es eine verläßliche Wetterprognose über mehr als sieben Tage nicht gibt. Oft passiert es ja, dass es nicht mal über drei Tage möglich ist.
> ...



Bei solchen Themen bedarf es auch keiner Amtssprache. Egal ob das nun dynamisch, abstrakt in Kreisen oder Rückwärts läuft. 

Es ist kompletter Blödsinn. So einfach ist das. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt *



> Rekord den ich erlebt habe war um 2005 rum 8 Stück mit 2 Mann!


Das war ja sogar das Tiefstandsjahr .

Solleste dann vielleicht mal wieder probieren


----------



## Herman Hummerich (10. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*

Thomas das war im April beim Buttangeln an der Raffinerie Brücke in Whv! 

Ich red von den Zeiten wo du im Dezember Januar gezielt auf Dorsch gegangen bist! Das fällt hier an der Ostfriesischen Halbinsel gezielt einfach aus! 
Bin echt viel am Wasser oder sprech mit Leuten die unterwegs waren  und sieht auch in Emden ziemlich mau aus!

Vor ein paar Jahren haben die EXPERTEN auch von ner Erholung des Schollenbestandes gefaselt! War auch nicht mehr drin als sonst! Was gut Läuft ist Butt, Kliesche und Wittling ansonsten geht nicht viel!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*

Dann hätten ja die ICES-Wissenschaftler wieder einmal komplett unrecht ;-))

Von denen kommen die Zahlen ja ...


----------



## Purist (10. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich mich auch immer gefragt. Wieso glauben Leute das überhaupt ?
> 
> Wer das Wetter keine 2 Wochen vorhersagen kann, der wird das Klima nicht auf 1000 Jahre bestimmen.........



Der Wetterbericht ist für 3 Tage recht genau, ab dann wird's schwammig. Daran ändern derzeit auch Hochleistungsrechner mit supertollen Prognoseberechnungen nichts, deren Quelldaten aus sämtlichen Wetteraufzeichnungen bestehen. 

Beim Klima sieht das einfacher aus: In Erd- und Eisschichten oder gar an den Wachstumsringen im Holz eines Baumes (z.B. von einem Stück Holz was 2000 Jahre alt ist), kann man ziemlich genau einen Vergleich zu den heutigen Verhältnissen ziehen, aber ebenso jeden größeren Vulkanausbruch der Vergangenheit ablesen. Dass sich da in den vergangenen 100-200 Jahren (durch die Industriealisierung) mehr geändert hat als in den Jahrtausenden zuvor, ist nachweisbar- natürlichen Ursprungs ist die Veränderung nicht. Selbstverständlich gab es auch schon völlig extremere Temperaturen auf der Erde und andere Klimaverhältnisse, aber exakt unsere heutigen gewiss nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt *

und zum näxten:
Aber:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Darum gehts doch hier nicht:
> *Hier gehts drum, wie Politik/Medien/Schützer/Wissenschaft einen sich rasant und enorm erholenden Bestand an den Rand der Ausrottung schreiben*.
> 
> Um die politische und mediale Panikmache!


----------



## derfrank (10. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt *

Wollebre seinem Ansatz kann ich noch folgen. Ansonsten halte ich mir die Taschen zu. Da werden sich ja viele auf den Schlips getreten fühlen. Aber ich denke das soviele Informationen gestreut werden, so das ein Mensch nicht mehr zwischen richtig und falsch entscheiden kann. Er reagiert nur noch emotional und geht in die vorgesteuerte Richtung. Das hat mit dem schönen Angelboard nicht viel zu tun.
Sry Thomas 
Ps:´ warum wir Irre Wählen´/Buchtip


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt *

Nochn Presseartikel dazu gefunden, von Holger Ortel, vom DFV:
https://www.weser-kurier.de/deutsch...see-ist-nicht-leergefischt-_arid,1645355.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt *

Nur Schützer, Presse, Politik, Behörden und "Wissenschaft" wissen es halt besser als wir dummen Doofis..

Bestandsvervierfachung in 10 Jahren bedeutet Aussterben..

Sehts endlich ein....

Sarkasmus???


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Darum gehts doch hier nicht:
> Hier gehts drum, wie Politik/Medien/Schützer/Wissenschaft einen sich rasant und enorm erholenden Bestand an den Rand der Ausrottung schreiben.
> 
> Um die *politische und mediale Panikmache*!


Dann mußt du auch über die Interessenten und Moderatoren dahinter reden/schreiben! :m
Das es so ist, kann jeder sehen wer sehen will. Wer sich nicht die schönfärbende rosa Merkel & Schulz Brille aufsetzen will oder die mal in den Müll schmeißt.

Wieso und wer eine Happach-Kasan und andere Blockierbolzen von Monsanto & Co in diese Positionen bringt und immer wieder mit weiteren Leuten nachdrückt, die durchaus zu dumm sein dürfen um zu verstehen was sie dort anrichten, und demzufolge auch abgesichert immun sind gegen Fakten, Argumente und Kritik, das ist der eigentliche Skandal. 
Und das ist eben auch sehr politisch ...

Eine zu stellende und zu beantwortende Frage ist: 
Inwiefern ist anglerischer Fischfang verbunden mit und konträr zu den Interessen der Nahrungsmittel Medizin Agrar Chemie Mafia?

Stichpunkte gebe ich ein paar wie: 
Natürliche Eiweißernährung Gesundheit Eigenleistung


----------



## inextremo6 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*

Derfrank, stimme Dir zu.
Wat fürn scheiss wat hier geschrieben wird völlig wirr und undurchsichtig, gesteuert von einem "unpolitischen "Moderator.
Sorry, 
Dein Engagement in Ehren, aber bitte doch nicht so verbittert und beleidigend gegebüber anders denkende. Du betreibst in meinen Augen einseitige Politik.
Sorry ist nur meine Meinung und sollte vielleicht mal zum nachdenken anregen.
Gruss Inex


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*



inextremo6 schrieb:


> Sorry ist nur meine Meinung


Wieso sorry?
Jedem seine Meinung.

Fakten sind (ALLES nachlesbar/belegt), dass der Bestand sich in den letzten 10 Jahren vervierfacht hat, die Prognose noch besser (Verfünffachung) aussieht, dass damit wieder eine Bestandsgröße erreicht wurde, die über dem Schwellenwert für den höchstmöglichen, nachhaltigen Dauerertrag liegt.

Und was die schützergerpägten Medien dazu schreiben, soll ichs wirklich nochmal reinkopieren? 

Gerne, da das scheinbar viele nicht lesen oder nicht begreifen wollen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *(Nur zur Erinnerung: In den letzten 10 Jahren hat sich der Kabeljaubestand der Nordsee vervierfacht und soll sich in den nächsten 2 Jahren noch verfünffachen!!*
> 
> Dazu aus dem Spiegel:
> *Nordsee erwärmt sich doppelt so schnell wie Ozeane*
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> *
> Erzähle allen nur die Hälfte der Geschichte und mal es dann schwarz aus.
> 
> Solche Leute sollen doch endlichmal die volle Wahrheit schreiben.
> *


*

Diese Variante,würde viele möglicherweise ins(positiv besetzte) grübeln bringen..geht mal überhaupt nicht.

Merke:Kann nicht sein,was nicht sein darf,die Erde ist 'ne Scheibe,Zentrum des Universums und alles andere Ketzerei und des Teufels.*


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*

Ich habe mich in den letzten Wochen/ Monaten sehr intensiv mit den Dorschbeständen in der Ostsee beschäftigt- und wenn ich jetzt die Argumente damals zur Einführung und die Zustimmung (teilweise durch Angler) zum Baglimit lese, weiß ich doch, wie einfach man den Menschen (auch Angler) verarschen kann. Man schreibt "schlecht" und das ist es so. Das wird so hingenommen und nicht nachgefragt. Und wenn man nachfragt, erhält man PDF Dateien mit englischen, wissenschaftlichen Abkürzungen, die - wenn man danach googelt - weitere 10 englische, wissenschaftliche Abkürzungen hervorbringen als Antwort. Verschleierungstaktik? 

Naja, und das Naturschützer weniger Spenden ohne mitleidserregende "Welt am Abgrund" Meldungen erhalten, ist doch auch klar.

Zum Brexit hin, muss man natürlich den Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee erst einmal kleinreden, um mit den Briten die Quoten für die Nordsee besser verteilen zu können. Und wenn die Briten raus sind, kann man die guten Bestände in der "Rest- EU" verteilen...


----------



## BERND2000 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*

Wundert sich jemand, wenn ich schreibe ich traue Angaben in Deutschland immer weniger?
 Was soll ich noch glauben, Angaben von Naturschützern, Wissenschaftlern oder Meldungen des Fischereiverbandes also den Sprechern  der Fischer...
 Ich habe geschmunzelt als ich den Beitrag in der Tageszeitung las, weil mein Vater das wohl glaubte.

 Ich glaube  erst wieder das mehr Dorsch da ist, wenn zufriedene Makrelenangler ganz nebenbei viele Dorsche in der Nordsee fangen.
 Also immer mehr Boote voller Angler dort täglich auslaufen und auch mein Umfeld wieder zum Angeln auf die Nordsee fährt.
 Die letzten Jahre fingen sie nicht nur immer weniger Makrelen sondern auch immer weniger Dorsch...oder irre ich mich.

 Schollen sollen ja auch so viele in der Nordsee sein wie lange nicht mehr, wers glaubt sollte das unbedingt als Urlaubsziel einplanen.
 Dorsch und Scholle satt.....riesige Makrelenschwärme, Wolfbarsch, Dorn und Hundshai in Mengen..:q

 Aber er solle sich eilen, selbst wenn es stimmt, sind die auch bald schon wieder gefangen.
 Denn das Ziel solcher Meldungen sind ja vielleicht auch (nur?)höhere Fangquoten.
 Fisch ist halt teuer geworden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*

Die Wissenschaftler, die den Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee vor ein paar Monaten noch vor dem Aussterben sahen, melden jetzt, dass der Dorsch bereits in 2018 wieder im sicheren Bereich sein wird. Jetzt wo das Baglimit eingeführt wurde und die Angler durch die EU reguliert werden. Ist da System hinter?

Noch einmal ein Stichwort zu den Beständen in der Nordsee: BREXIT! Ist da auch ein System hinter? Derjenige, der zahlt, erhält sein Ergebnis!


----------



## angler1996 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wundert sich jemand, wenn ich schreibe ich traue Angaben in Deutschland immer weniger?
> Was soll ich noch glauben, Angaben von Naturschützern, Wissenschaftlern oder Meldungen des Fischereiverbandes also den Sprechern der Fischer...
> Ich habe geschmunzelt als ich den Beitrag in der Tageszeitung las, weil mein Vater das wohl glaubte.
> 
> ...


 
 Das ist das Problem all dieser Zahlen -stimmen die ? und wer hat die Referenzwerte für irgendwelche Schwellenwerte für die Bestandserhaltung festgelegt? auf welcher Basis wurden diese Werte bestimmt?
 Ich habe keine Ahnung
 Wenn es diesen Anstieg gibt - dann sehen ich das positiv, aber bist zum Wert von 1967 fehlen immer noch 
 rund 100000 t. 
 Die Plattfischbestände naja - man konnte zumindest in DK Platte vom Ufer fangen - die Größe oh,
 Nur fehlte der Dorsch- wenn der jetzt wieder 4 mal mehr da ist - was wird mit den Platten? die werden wohl wieder weniger - irgendwie ein Kreislaufsystem


----------



## Lajos1 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wundert sich jemand, wenn ich schreibe ich traue Angaben in Deutschland immer weniger?
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*

Nochmal: 
*Es geht hier (ausnahmsweise) mal nicht drum, in wie weit die "Wissenschaft "recht hat (da trau ich keinen Millimeter!!!!)*:

Sondern darum wie die gleichen Medien, die auf Grundlagen und Zahlen der gleichen "Wissenschaft" (ICES) Beschränkungen für Angler herbeischreiben, wenn niedrige Bestandszahlen kommen.

Aber nun, wenn positive Zahlen gleicher "Wissenschaftler" kommen, diese NICHT verbreiten, sondern da das Aussterben des Bestandes prognostizieren (was am Ende wohl wieder in weiteren Beschränkungen für Angler enden soll). 

Die EU arbeitet übrigens gerade dran, das Management der Angler  in den EU - Meeren KOMPLETT von den Mitgliedsstaaten weg zum Management der Berufsfischer und Quoten der EU-Bürokratie mit einzubeziehen. 
Das muss zwar durchs EU-Parlament, aber wie man hört, wehren sich die von der EVP-Fraktion nicht richtig und GRÜNE und Sozen könnten das durchbringen. 
Das Beste was Anglern da noch passieren kann, ist, dass es am Ende zuerst ins Trilog-Verfahren geht. 

Die von Angelverbot und Baglimit bekannte Frau Rodust (EU-Abgeordnete der SPD) kämpft übrigens mit Vehemenz dafür, dass  diese Geschichte , die Angler auch unter die EU-Fuchtel bei der Berufsfischerei zu stellen, auch so kommt - ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt. Nicht mal der DAFV will das angeblich, obwohl die EAA in diese Richtung tendiert (da ist speziell der schwedische Verband mehr als "grün", die anderen rennen hinterher)...

Wer da bei so klaren Fakten bei der Berichterstattung dieser schützergeprägten Medien nicht aufwacht und nicht merkt, was da gespielt wird mit welchen Ziel, dem kann man dann auch nicht mehr helfen.

Die Zielrichtung der EU ist klar, die Panikmache auch beim durchstechen der nicht genehmigten und besprochenen Zahlen für die  Ostsee beinhaltet nur, dass Angler immer stärker reguliert und eingeschränkt werden sollen zu Gunsten der EU-Industriefischerei.

EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwasser?

 EU, DAFV und Baglimit Dorsch Aktuelle Entwicklung: Anglerboard hakt nach!



PS
Nur, damit ihr Bescheid wisst:
*EU will jetzt Angler gemeinsam mit Berufsfischern "managen"*
Angler sollen CFP/GFP (https://ec.europa.eu/fisheries/cfp_de) unterworfen werden ("adäquat" gemanaged - ist wohl klar wie was das für Angler und das Angeln heisst, wenn die Lobbyisten der EU-Industriefischerei wie Rodust und Konsorten da erst mal die Finger drauf haben).

*HEUTE *steht auf der Tagesordnung im EP-Parlament der Nordseeplan. 
Da soll das festgezurrt werden mit den Einbeziehung der Angler zum Management der Berufsfischer über die EU statt über Mitgliedstaaten..

Es kämpft wieder niemand für Angler, Verbände wie EAA unterstützen das gar noch, ihr wusstet von alledem nichts?
Dann zukünftig nicht nur Überschriften lesen, habe ich alles x-fach angesprochen und veröffentlicht...


----------



## BERND2000 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*

Ich nenne es mal vorsichtig Erfahrung, was eigentlich Grundwissen ist.

 Fakt ist, das es bislang eigentlich nie gelang zu anhaltenden Verbesserungen bei Fischbeständen kam.
 Etwas Länderübergreifend und nachhaltig zu nutzen, ist fast unmöglich.
 Schon etwas nachhaltig zu nutzen ist ein eher unmenschliches Verhalten, wie sich aus der Geschichte zeigt.
 Der Trend der genutzten Fischbestände geht, halt  fast immer und überall abwärts.
 Einzelne Länder mögen das selten einmal vor der Haustür hinbekommen.
 Hat schon bei Stör und Lachs vor 100 Jahren,nicht funktioniert, zeigt sich beim Aal und den Tunfischen oder selbst bei Makrele und Dorsch.
 Vieles sind eher Zahlenspiele und letztendlich wird wieder zu viel entnommen.
 Die Lobby der Fischerei wird das schon regeln, wer sollte sie daran hindern weil es Ihm so wichtig ist da stetig gegenzuhalten.
 Die E.U zeigt eine Entwicklung wo sich immer mehr die Großbetriebe durchsetzen, weil nur sie wirklich Lobbyarbeit machen.
 Einzelne verantwortlich handelnde Fischer oder Angler oder gar Fachkräfte nur weil sie dafür bezahlt werden, sollen Sie hindern?|kopfkrat
 Letztere haben aber auch Vorgesetzte Politiker, welche Ihnen die Richtung vorgeben, die Ihnen die Lobbyisten flüstern.

 Nein Thomas da denke ich anders wie Du.
 Gegenüber der Fischereiindustrie setzen die Schützer sich nicht durch, beide stürzen sich dann auf die Angler. 
 Denn Einige müssen dann halt verzichten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Gegenüber der Fischereiindustrie setzen die Schützer sich nicht durch, beide stürzen sich dann auf die Angler.
> Denn Einige müssen dann halt verzichten.


Mein worste case, da geb ich Dir recht..


----------



## Leech (12. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*

Hi Thomas,

der Bestand hat sich vervierfacht.
Hast du dazu auch die Durchschnittsgröße der Fische ggf irgendwo in deinen Quellen zu finden?
Wäre an der Stelle interessant, weil nicht nur die Menge der Fische, sondern auch die Größe relevant ist, um über die "Gesundheit" oder die "Überlebenschancen" von Fischstämmen zu urteilen.
Kann nämlich durchaus sein, dass wir hier einen Haufen geschlechtsreife Fische haben, die aber alle komplett verzwergt sind - kann man teilweise bei Fischarten feststellen, bei denen Fanggrößen & -mengen festgelegt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt *

GEht um den Laicherbestand


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (12. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*

Also vorab, ich glaube, keiner hier hat die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen. Weder der Moderator, noch die Wissenschatler mit ihren Zahlen, und auch nicht die Angler, die aus ihren KÜSTENNAHEN Angeltouren und den ausbleibenden Dorschfängen schließen, dass der Dorschbestand in der (gesamten, nicht nur küstennahen) Nordsee sich nicht erholt hat, und ich erst recht nicht 

Ich habe vom Kapitän der Möwe (Bensersiel) vor ein paar Jahren auch gehört, dass die Fischer in der Nordsee enorme Mengen an Schollen fangen, die es zuvor so nicht gab. Dementsprechend war der Preis völlig verfallen. Ich glaube, auf ca. 1 Euro pro KG Scholle. Bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher, was den Preis angeht. Ich bin mir aber sicher, der hat mir keinen Bären aufgebunden! Warum sollte er?

Nur weil ihr hier um die ostfriesischen Inseln herum nicht haufenweise Schollen fangt, heißt das aber doch nicht zwangsläufig, dass es in der gesamten Nordsee kaum Schollen gibt. Und genausowenig würde ich von den geringen Dorschfängen hier vor der Küste auf einen schlechten Gesamtbestand schließen. 

Vielleicht bekommt der Moderator durch eine "kleine Anfrage" bei den Zahlen liefernden Instituten ja heraus, wo sich die großen Bestände von Scholle und Dorsch in der Nordsee tummeln?!? Auch wenn die Nordsee nicht riesig ist, sie umfasst ja schon noch ein bissel mehr als die Deutsche Bucht!

Wenn sich die Fischbestände im Bereich der Doggerbank stark erholt haben, müssen wir bei uns im ersten Schritt ja nicht zwingend etwas davon mitbekommen. Positiv ist es aber dennoch und hat vielleicht in Zukunft auch für uns Bedeutung!

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Leech (12. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> GEht um den Laicherbestand



Auch der Laicherbestand kann ja unterschiedlich austariert sein. 
Per Variation wird Kabeljau ja in "unterschiedlichen" Größen geschlechtsreif. Wenn ich jetzt die großen Fische rausziehe, bleiben die kleinen geschlechtsreifen zurück und die Art verzwergt - weil wir quasi die Art selektiv klein machen.
Und wenn man vorher einen Haufen große laichende Kabeljau hatte, deren Masse jetzt drei kleinere Kabeljau auffüllen, haben wir zwar in der Summe mehr laichende Fische - aber auch nur weil die Fische kleiner sind.
Laichbestand vergrößert heißt also auch nicht, dass die Menge des gelegten Laichs sich vergrößert hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt *

Dazu gibts keine Angaben von ICES.


----------



## Leech (12. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu gibts keine Angaben von ICES.



Gut. Ohne die Info kann man nicht wirklich darüber urteilen, welche Qualität der Leichbestand hat.
Wenn sich nämlich nur die Anzahl der Fische vervierfacht hat, die aber auch nur 25% der ursprünglichen Größe haben, dann wird das nicht mehr Fisch, sondern der Fisch der da ist nur anders größentechnisch verteilt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*

Die rechnen eh in Tonnen, nicht in Stück. Daher ist das irrelevant, wie viel  Stück das sein sollen.
Eiabgabe wird ja auch pro Kilo (>>Gewicht) gerechnet.

Es hat sich von 2006 mit nur noch 44.000 Tonnen (Laicherbestand) jetzt erhöht auf aktuell 168.000 Tonnen und ist damit wieder  über dem Schwellenwert für den höchstmöglichen, nachhaltigen Dauerertrag,  eine weitere Erholung des Bestandes auf eine Verfünffachung ist prognostiziert-..

Deswegen stirbt er jetzt laut Presse ja aus..


----------



## Leech (12. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die rechnen eh in Tonnen, nicht in Stück. Daher ist das irrelevant, wie viel  Stück das sein sollen.
> Eiabgabe wird ja auch pro Kilo (>>Gewicht) gerechnet.
> 
> Es hat sich von 2006 mit nur noch 44.000 Tonnen (Laicherbestand) jetzt erhöht auf aktuell 168.000 Tonnen und ist damit wieder  über dem Schwellenwert für den höchstmöglichen, nachhaltigen Dauerertrag,  eine weitere Erholung des Bestandes auf eine Verfünffachung ist prognostiziert-..
> ...



Ich denke, dann sollte die Devise klar sein.
Wenn der jetzige Schutz so funktioniert, sollte man ihn für die großen Industrien weiterhin beibehalten & ggf für den Angler lockern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt *

Angler sind noch nicht betroffen beim Kabeljau/Nordsee..


----------



## Leech (12. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angler sind noch nicht betroffen beim Kabeljau/Nordsee..



Dann ändert sich nichts.
Allerdings bleibt die Aussagen des "Aussterbens" hanebüchen, wobei man dabei wie gesagt den Bestand im gesamten Meer betrachten sollte & nicht nur in unserer Bucht. Die Dorsche könnten ja auch einfach wegschwimmen, wenn sie lustig sind.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt *

wo schwimmen denn die lustigen Dorsche hin?


----------



## Flatfish86 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekommt der Moderator durch eine "kleine Anfrage" bei den Zahlen liefernden Instituten ja heraus, wo sich die großen Bestände von Scholle und Dorsch in der Nordsee tummeln?!? Auch wenn die Nordsee nicht riesig ist, sie umfasst ja schon noch ein bissel mehr als die Deutsche Bucht!
> 
> Wenn sich die Fischbestände im Bereich der Doggerbank stark erholt haben, müssen wir bei uns im ersten Schritt ja nicht zwingend etwas davon mitbekommen. Positiv ist es aber dennoch und hat vielleicht in Zukunft auch für uns Bedeutung!
> 
> ...



Hallo Björn, das findest du auch im Internet. Guck mal hier:
http://www.ices.dk/sites/pub/Publication%20Reports/Advice/2017/2017/cod.27.47d20.pdf

Relevant sind Figure 4-6. Wie du siehst tummelt sich da immer noch sehr wenig Kabeljau in der deutschen Bucht wie auch in der restlichen südlichen Nordsee (grünes Gebiet in Abbildung 6 und grüne Linien in 4 und 5) und die Bestandserholung passiert in den nördlichen Bereichen. Früher oder später könnten da natürlich auch Kabeljau rüber schwappen (falls es ihnen nicht durch den Klimawandel zu warm geworden ist). Insofern steht das nicht im Konflikt mit den von Dir beschriebenen nicht vorhandenen Fängen in der deutschen Nordsee.
Müsste es auch für Scholle geben...


----------



## Lajos1 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Kabeljaubestand in der Nordsee vervierfacht! Medien und Politik: Kabeljau stirbt *

Hallo,

zu beachten wäre auch, dass der Kabeljau eine langwierige Entwicklung hat.
Vom Drähtchen-Jau über den Draht-Jau weiter zum Litzen-Jau bis hin zum ausgewachsenen Jau, eben dem sogenannten Kabel-Jau.
Achtung: Witz, nicht ganz ernst zu nehmen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------

